# Is TNARS a good program?



## Ronnielarge (Nov 22, 2016)

I've completed a Bachelor's in Biblical Studies from Lancaster. I am looking for additional education; however, I am in a job right now that doesn't allow me to move or afford a school like RTS or PRTS. I am looking and working through the TNARS material. From everything I can tell it is very sound. 

Can anyone tell me more from experience?

I am also looking for a mentor. I am from an area where the dominant denominations are Freewill Baptist and Pentecostal (Charismatic). There is one church within an 1 1/2 hour that is Reformed (that I know of). One Presbyterian church that is closer seems to be semi-reformed. If anyone can help me out with mentoring or pointing me to a church that I am missing I would be grateful. (24293) is zip code for my area...


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Nov 22, 2016)

What is your intended purpose for graduate work? Pastorate? Teaching? Or just seeking advanced education?

TNARS has had some of its graduates accepted by some PCA presbyteries.

The programs of study are going to require a great deal of personal commitment, as a typical graduate degree will require over a 1000 pages of written work accompanied by a long list of readings. Some programs will require you to find your own local mentor, too. (TNARS needs more mentors, so anyone with a graduate seminary degree interested should contact them and express an interest.)

All in all, I think TNARS is a viable alternative for those not wanting to take on seminary debt, not assuming TNARS programs will automatically transfer to regionally accredited colleges, or unable to attend a brick and mortar seminary. But...if you are seeking to serve in the pastorate, discuss this with your session first.

Note: I am a former TNARS faculty mentor and board member.


----------



## Stope (Nov 22, 2016)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> The programs of study are going to require a great deal of personal commitment, as a typical graduate degree will require over a 1000 pages of written work accompanied by a long list of readings.



Is the program something that I can truly do at my own pace? That is, I work full time and have kids and could probably only give about an hour or two a weekday and then possibly 8 hours on a weekend... Thoughts?


----------



## Ronnielarge (Nov 22, 2016)

I am seeking advanced education and one day hope to pastor. I am currently teaching at a Christian high school and filling a pulpit for a local church whose pastor just up and left. It is a Freewill Baptist church, but I have had freedom to preach reformed doctrine. The area I live in is steeped in tradition and most people in churches here doesn't know what they believe or why they even have a name of "Freewill, Pentecostal..."


----------



## Ronnielarge (Nov 22, 2016)

From my understanding it is completely at your own pace, unless a mentor would require otherwise.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Nov 22, 2016)

Stope said:


> Ask Mr. Religion said:
> 
> 
> > The programs of study are going to require a great deal of personal commitment, as a typical graduate degree will require over a 1000 pages of written work accompanied by a long list of readings.
> ...



Yes, it is truly self-paced. You work out a plan of study with your faculty mentor. Life happens, so just keep your mentor in the loop when personal situations develop that interfere with your plans. A hard rule at TNARS is maintaining at least monthly contact with your faculty mentor, even if it is to just say, "I am still alive and working towards my degree."  Failure to do so will get you dropped or placed on probation, as the number of faculty mentors is very limited and the student waiting list is large.

Most graduate degree studies will take most part-time students four years to complete. Key is to just make steady progress. I had one student who managed to complete the MDiv in under a year. It was a death march for him...and me.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Nov 22, 2016)

Ronnielarge said:


> I am seeking advanced education and one day hope to pastor. I am currently teaching at a Christian high school and filling a pulpit for a local church whose pastor just up and left. It is a Freewill Baptist church, but I have had freedom to preach reformed doctrine. The area I live in is steeped in tradition and most people in churches here doesn't know what they believe or why they even have a name of "Freewill, Pentecostal..."



Then I strongly suggest you speak to your church's ordained servants about your plan to see if TNARS will be something they would accept as a reasonable program of study. TNARS allows some wiggle room as relates to paedo and credo baptism along with some minor Confessional scruples. That said, your TNARS instructional reading materials will generally assume the conservative Presbyterian doctrinal views.


----------



## Jake (Nov 22, 2016)

You mentioned looking for a church. It looks like there is an OPC in Neon, KY (about 30 minutes away). There is an also an elder of a Reformed Presbyterian Church that is located in Haysi, VA who apparently himself lives in Wise, VA. His address and contact information is on this page (scroll down to Big Ridge Presbyterian Church). http://rpchanover.org/churches.html


----------



## reaganmarsh (Nov 22, 2016)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> one student who managed to complete the MDiv in under a year. It was a death march for him...and me.



A death march indeed...wow. I cannot begin to imagine what that year must have been like for either of you. How does one cram 90+ graduate hours in theology into a year and _retain anything_??? Not being provocative; just astonished...

That being said, to the OP: I think that TNARS-type education will become increasingly common among ministers. Accreditation is great, but given the economy and the shrinking budgets of so many congregations, it seems likely. A student will get out of any program what he puts into it; and a faithful student will be reading (or at least making good plans to read) well beyond his class list anyway.


----------



## Ronnielarge (Nov 22, 2016)

Jake,

Thanks for the tips on the churches. I actually know about the one in Haysi and it is just over an hour a way. To my understanding though, they wasn't having service except on select Sunday's because of having trouble finding a permanent minister. That may have changed recently though.

I know that mapquest and other sites put Neon only about 30 minutes away from where I live; however, that is not accurate. Thank you for trying though. You have no idea how much someone making an attempt means.


----------

